# Prep



## B.McTeer (8 Feb 2005)

im am going to start a prep for my summer training i was just wondering what some good ideas that might help. like i already got my Dad (who is an Ex-Airforce Officer) to inspect my room exp: tightness of my bed sheets, my folding out my cloths (damn he can rag). And i have started running 3km 3 times a weeks as well as going to the gym 2 times a weeks. On top of that i play hockey 2 times a weeks. Is there any other things at anybody can think of that might help, if so please post it. Oh And im Going Infantry Reserve.


Thx
B.McTeer


----------



## Sundborg (8 Feb 2005)

Anything physical is good.  Cardio, upper body strength, abdominals and just general fitness.  Having your father inspect your room is good, keeps you in good order.  :warstory:


----------



## BKells (9 Feb 2005)

Inspections are over-rated. The army isn't about being a cadet. Attention to detail is a large part but having your father jack you up for not folding your bet is hardly going to help you on a BMQ. Focus on your cardio as that is the downfall for the majority of people on course. I am not the strongest man in the world, but you don't really need to be that strong in the army. If you can't run and keep up in a section attack, however, you're dead. Literally.


----------



## B.McTeer (9 Feb 2005)

thx i appreciate the insight man thx again

B.McTeer


----------



## RossF (9 Feb 2005)

B.McTeer, just curious where are you from, and which infantry unit are you looking into joining? Because I'm probably going to BMQ this summer as well, for intfantry.


----------



## Spr.Earl (9 Feb 2005)

RossF every one needs to be fit never mind the trade.
It is up to you to be fit and stay fit.


----------



## RossF (9 Feb 2005)

Spr.Earl...I realize that.. That had nothing to do with what I was asking, I was simply implying that I might see him there, for interest sake..sorry if you took it the wrong way?


----------



## aspiring_recruit (9 Feb 2005)

check a profile, and the 39 CBG icon is a give away too


----------



## RossF (9 Feb 2005)

I'm not in the army yet, so I wouldn't really know what it is..  :-\


----------



## aspiring_recruit (9 Feb 2005)

a profile in the internet sense is a description of a person, often viewed by clicking on their name. it will also contain info (thats short for information) as to where people are (if they choose to include that info) although this is an army site these so-called "profiles" are not exclusive to the military. 

I am not in the army yet either but this much I figured out on my own.
best of luck in the army  :-*


----------



## RossF (9 Feb 2005)

aspiring_recruit said:
			
		

> a profile in the internet sense is a description of a person, often viewed by clicking on their name. it will also contain info (thats short for information) as to where people are (if they choose to include that info) although this is an army site these so-called "profiles" are not exclusive to the military.
> 
> I am not in the army yet either but this much I figured out on my own.
> best of luck in the army   :-*



lol ok sorry buddy, I meant I didn't know what his icon was, i know what a profile is. Ya sorry about that, haha.


----------



## B.McTeer (9 Feb 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> B.McTeer, just curious where are you from, and which infantry unit are you looking into joining? Because I'm probably going to BMQ this summer as well, for intfantry.


I'm from Victoria and I'm going to join the Canadian Scottish Regiment 39Bg (C-Scot-R)  . You?


B.McTeer


----------



## aspiring_recruit (10 Feb 2005)

do all members of 39CBG do their BMQ at chilliwack or do you guys do yours on the Island?
I may be in the wack this summer doing mine.

Cheers


----------



## RossF (10 Feb 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> I'm from Victoria and I'm going to join the Canadian Scottish Regiment 39Bg (C-Scot-R)   . You?
> 
> 
> B.McTeer



Ahh okay. I'm from Southern Ontario going into either infantry or artillery. Joining the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry or the 56th Field Battery. I wanted to get into infantry but the nearest unit is about an hour away. There's an artillery unit about 15 minutes from where I live, so I don't know, might end up getting into artillery for convenience sake.


----------



## B.McTeer (10 Feb 2005)

aspiring_recruit said:
			
		

> do all members of 39CBG do their BMQ at chilliwack or do you guys do yours on the Island?
> I may be in the wack this summer doing mine.
> 
> Cheers



i think if your doing your BMQ this summer it will be at CFB Wainwright, or like u said Chilliwack and  on the Island units only hold a winter BMQ.  if im good to go if i remember what the Mcpl said it will be down at CFB Wainwright

Regards
B.McTeer


----------

